# '09 CAAD9 5 Black or White



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am stuck in a pickle here and I need your opinion..
Pros for white:
I have some really nice white pedals to go with it.
Overall, it just looks really snazzy
I actually dreamt about it.

Cons for white (Also pros for black)
It probably won't be at the lbs until mid march(black available immediatley)
The white is harder to touch-up if I get a scratch. 
I haven't actually "seen" the white, i've only seen it online.
Apparently the black is more popular which leads me to believe that the white doesn't look as good in person.


----------



## thormelson (Jul 28, 2008)

Black, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

White shows dirt more.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

White means you gotta keep it clean = better looking bike = faster bike!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I sell more white

Starnut


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Both.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Had the same decision a couple of weeks back. Ended up with a blue Caad9 7 with my old DA 9 parts. I was going to go for the pimp white. Enjoy.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Can't go wrong with either one.

FWIW - No one would see your pedals while you are on it. There are some good pics of the white in the photo thread.


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

I would say that the new white frame / fork is more popular. I have the black one. I think they both look great. The red anodized brake cable adjusters are the sh*t!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Tough call, they both look awesome. If I had to choose one though, I would go with the white one.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Going through the same thing over here....looking at the Synapse. On line I liked the Caad9 and the Synapse in white. Got to the store it looks great but the black looks even better.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the white. There are a few things I have learned about the bike now having had it for two months.

First the big thing - it is a sharp looking frame. Looks great and, as you probably know, rides great and is less than most frames out there.

The small things - the red decals are cool, but since they're red they make the inevitable black parts stick out more and look somewhat out of place. Black headset cups, black seat post, black bars, black tires - all kind of really stick out. I have a white ritchey stem, white DT wheels and they looks great. The black frame, with the white decals will definitely be far easier to match. Also, in my mind, a black dale with chrome components always looks great and is a classic.

Would I switch? No. Would I take the black to get everything sooner? In a heart beat and I wouldn't regret it for a sec.

Bottom line - you can't go wrong with either, but the white is more work.


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

bikesarethenewblack said:


> The black frame, with the white decals will definitely be far easier to match.


My black frame has red decals.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

bicicletă said:


> My black frame has red decals.


Yeah - the new CAAD9 5 that is Jet Black has red letters (https://video.cannondale.com/images/09/CUSA/large/9RA95D_9RA95C_blk.jpg). The CAAD9 7 that is Jet Black has black/silver letters (https://video.cannondale.com/images/09/CUSA/large/9RA97T_blk.jpg).


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

I have the white, and it looks awesome. I get comments on how nice it looks every time I go to a big group ride or a race. You can see some pics here: http://hobgoblin.wordpress.com/2009/01/08/the-new-bike/


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

For what it's worth,the white weighs more and the white paint has a tendency to crack.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> For what it's worth,the white weighs more and the white paint has a tendency to crack.


It is? How come? (the weight part, I mean, not the cracking part)  
I think I'm personally leaning toward the 7 in Jet Black.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

And just for kicks, which black frame would you prefer (ignore additional specs - JUST the frame)? 1 or 2?

#1 (This is the 7 frame)









#2 (This is the 5 frame)


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> It is? How come? (the weight part, I mean, not the cracking part)


It's a well known fact at least with Cdale.You need more white paint for coverage of the bare frame/primer as opposed to black-it's not as bad as their carbon frames but the weight penalty is still there.
I'd go with the 7(#1)-classy,understated,more possibilities.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> It's a well known fact at least with Cdale.You need more white paint for coverage of the bare frame/primer as opposed to black-it's not as bad as their carbon frames but the weight penalty is still there.
> I'd go with the 7(#1)-classy,understated,more possibilities.


#1 - apparently not well-known enough, it would seem - I didn't know!  Thanks for the info - I'm kinda curious how much different the weight is now (I'm not a weight weanie, so functionally I don't care - just curious)

#2 - I feel the same way about the frames  When I saw the six options, I was kind of surprised that the two different black frame options weren't reversed.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm thinking around 50 grams-maybe less since it's not a carbon frame-the biggest reason not to get one is not for the weight but the paint cracking tendency.
Personally I would just get the BB30 frame and fork-the built kit is not the greatest and I'm being charitable here! but where you are you may not have a choice,or the price is close enough that economically speaking it makes sense to get the complete bike.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> I'm thinking around 50 grams-maybe less since it's not a carbon frame-the biggest reason not to get one is not for the weight but the paint cracking tendency.
> Personally I would just get the BB30 frame and fork-the built kit is not the greatest and I'm being charitable here! but where you are you may not have a choice,or the price is close enough that economically speaking it makes sense to get the complete bike.


I've read that you can only get the BB30 frame if you are part of a team and have your bike ordered that way - is that not true? When I originally started looking, I was disappointed to find out the BB30 is currently reserved for the "higher end" frames.
I know the build kit is pretty bad, but from what I'm reading, the frame/fork, if ordered separately, are almost as much as the complete bike (correct me if I'm wrong), so I could deal with the seatpost/stem/handlebars/etc. for the time being, and slowly acquire those "less necessary" items


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

No longer true.BB30 is now available to anyone.
Like I said before, economically it probably makes sense to get the complete bike and upgrade when finances allow.
Good night.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> No longer true.BB30 is now available to anyone.
> Like I said before, economically it probably makes sense to get the complete bike and upgrade when finances allow.
> Good night.


Thanks a lot for the info Lil Dale  adios!


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

I would go for a white one if you can get the fork in white too... Otherwise I would go with the black one with red decals.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Laursen said:


> I would go for a white one if you can get the fork in white too... Otherwise I would go with the black one with red decals.


The Lightning White CAAD9 5 (the series the OP was inquiring about) has a white frame and fork  If he were to purchase the 6 instead, the fork is carbon, not white :thumbsup: 

And if anyone is curious (i.e. Lil Dale), I went for the BB30 frameset - in matte black. I had read here that they were only available in the CAAD9 5 colors so I went back there this morning to verify - it's coming in the matte black as I wanted  (and it comes with the better fork too, so I can't complain too much)

And just in case I didn't answer the original question, definitely the white - I'm not a big fan of the blood red lettering on the black frame (yes, I've seen it in person).

Decisions decisions!
-Chris

Edit - Update: After much back and forth, the CAAD9 bb30 frameset now only comes in the 5 color choices. I went with the Lightning White with red lettering.


----------

